# Can't unlink Facebook from Instagram



## kkissme (Oct 26, 2017)

My Instagram is linking to my aunt's Facebook account. I have an iphone se and an iPad and it does it on both. I have looked into her account, with her permission, but have never linked them together. She does not have Instagram and I do not have Facebook Now in Instagram it shows invite Facebook friends and her friends list, and in linked accounts it takes me to her Facebook and I can log in as her. My Instagram is private and she removed the Instagram app. How do I completely sever the two. Nothing is showing up on each other's sites but I would like them to not be linked at all.


----------

